
Answers from 2017 Common Lisp experts - phoe-krk
https://blog.teknik.io/phoe/p/365
======
phoe-krk
GitHub Gist mirror for readability:
[https://gist.github.com/phoe/d93f968f22bbcc87070cdc583176202...](https://gist.github.com/phoe/d93f968f22bbcc87070cdc5831762021)

